# [SOLVED] Missing DVD/CD Drive



## MrManoz (Dec 14, 2007)

Hello, a few days ago I installed a DVD burning program. However, when I inserted a blank DVD into my laptop, I noticed that the drive was missing.

I have no DVD/CD drive in My Computer, Device Manager or System Information.

I can eject it fine and when I insert a disk it makes a few noises like it's attempting to read it...although nothing happens!

I've crawled the web for answers and I keep coming across the 'delete UpperFilters and LowerFilters' solution in RegEdit. I've deleted UpperFilters (I have no LowerFilters), rebooted etc. and no hope. I've even tried a system restore.

I'm all outta ideas, help would be very much appreciated!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThePackman (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing DVD/CD Drive*

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Download and unzip *this file* to your desktop.

Double click the unzipped file to run it.


----------



## MrManoz (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Missing DVD/CD Drive*



ThePackman said:


> Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:
> 
> Download and unzip *this file* to your desktop.
> 
> Double click the unzipped file to run it.


Hello, thanks for the welcome and your reply! 

I downloaded, unzipped and ran the file that you posted. I rebooted my laptop when prompted by the program. I'm afraid that it didn't work. My drive still doesn't show in My Computer, Device Manager or the System Information.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Missing DVD/CD Drive*

can you see it listed in the bios


----------



## MrManoz (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Missing DVD/CD Drive*



dai said:


> can you see it listed in the bios


Hi, I'm not 100% sure on what I was looking for, but I pressed F2 when my laptop was starting to enter the 'setup' which I assume is the BIOS. I couldn't find anything to do with a CD/DVD drive at all.

I've also looked here and there is no drive listed: http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/2552/cdrommn3.png (if that helps at all)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Missing DVD/CD Drive*

can you see the hard drive listed,if you can and the dvd drive is not there it would indicate a problem with the drive and probably needs replacing
if you canot see the h/d it would mean you are looking in the wrong place


----------



## MrManoz (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Missing DVD/CD Drive*

http://support.thetechguys.com/Uploads/{9d3901d0-9fc9-4bbf-9169-b30eb56d22f7}/AMI_EI_30xx_Bios.swf

I've managed to find my BIOS from a support site. Where it says IDE Controllers on the Main section, I only have my hard drive listed, my CD/DVD drive is not there. 

How would I go about replacing it then? Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Missing DVD/CD Drive*

on a laptop not sure see if the makers site has a full manual you can download
i think you remove 1 or 2 screws and pull it out


----------



## Mon (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Missing DVD/CD Drive*

cd drive not seen in bios...then just reseat it....set the bios default/ clear NVRAM...if no go then need to replace cd drive ( if not systemboard)


----------



## MrManoz (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Missing DVD/CD Drive*

Hi everyone, thanks for the replies. Basically, I have accidentally fixed my drive (it now works, apperas in BIOS, Device Manager and My Computer). What I did was...I 'attempted' to take my laptop apart - this involved me trying numerous ways to dismantle it with no success. Upon screwing everything back into place and switching it on...my drive was back. I didn't move any cables or any devices at all...I suppose I just bashed it about a little.

Any ideas how it may have fixed itself in case this problem happens again? Thanks again!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no idea it sounds like something was not seated properly


----------

